# Ein CPU-Kühler von Socket 1156 auf 1155 oder 1150



## Chrisdo54 (27. Juli 2013)

*Ein CPU-Kühler von Socket 1156 auf 1155 oder 1150*

Hallo 

ich möchte wissen, ob man ein CPU-Kühler von Sockel 1156 auf 1155 oder 1150 tun kann?

Ist dies Möglich, dann könnte ich Geld sparen


----------



## Adi1 (27. Juli 2013)

*AW: Ein CPU-Kühler von Socket 1156 auf 1155 oder 1150*

Der Lochabstand ist identisch, von daher passt das schon.


----------



## Chrisdo54 (27. Juli 2013)

*AW: Ein CPU-Kühler von Socket 1156 auf 1155 oder 1150*

Dies ist ja super, dann könnte ich erst den CPU-Kühler nehmen, bevor ich mir einen neuen kaufe.

einzige wo ich hoffen musst, dass die Leistung stark genug ist, aber ich Glaube schon.

Vielen Dank




Adi1 schrieb:


> Der Lochabstand ist identisch, von daher passt das schon.


----------



## Adi1 (27. Juli 2013)

*AW: Ein CPU-Kühler von Socket 1156 auf 1155 oder 1150*

Welchen Kühler meinst Du denn ?


----------



## harl.e.kin (27. Juli 2013)

*AW: Ein CPU-Kühler von Socket 1156 auf 1155 oder 1150*

Ja das wär hilfreich zu wissen um welchen Kühler es sich handelt.


----------



## Chrisdo54 (27. Juli 2013)

*AW: Ein CPU-Kühler von Socket 1156 auf 1155 oder 1150*

Es handelt sich um Freezer 13 Pro, ich musst und will zu viel wie Möglich meinen alten Hardware ins neue Computer reintun.

Wenn die Computer Fachkraft im Geschäft feststellen, dass die Leistung nicht ausreicht, dann werde ich mir eh ein neuen CPU-Kühler kaufen müssen.


----------



## Adi1 (27. Juli 2013)

*AW: Ein CPU-Kühler von Socket 1156 auf 1155 oder 1150*

Und welche CPU möchtest Du damit kühlen ?


----------



## Chrisdo54 (27. Juli 2013)

*AW: Ein CPU-Kühler von Socket 1156 auf 1155 oder 1150*

Später würde ich, dann Intel Core i5 3570 oder  i5 4670 nehmen. Es kommt auf Preis an und wie viel ich bereit bin aus zu geben.



Adi1 schrieb:


> Und welche CPU möchtest Du damit kühlen ?


----------



## Adi1 (27. Juli 2013)

*AW: Ein CPU-Kühler von Socket 1156 auf 1155 oder 1150*

Ja, dafür reicht der Freezer 13 Pro dicke .


----------



## Chrisdo54 (27. Juli 2013)

*AW: Ein CPU-Kühler von Socket 1156 auf 1155 oder 1150*

Einfache zwischen Frage für i7 ebenso? 



Adi1 schrieb:


> Ja, dafür reicht der Freezer 13 Pro dicke .


----------



## Adi1 (27. Juli 2013)

*AW: Ein CPU-Kühler von Socket 1156 auf 1155 oder 1150*

Ja, solange Du nicht übertakten möchtest, reicht der auch für den i7.


----------



## Chrisdo54 (27. Juli 2013)

*AW: Ein CPU-Kühler von Socket 1156 auf 1155 oder 1150*

Übertakten denke ich in zwischen nicht mehr, weil die CPU in zwischen, so stark sind, dass man nicht Übertakten braucht.


----------



## Adi1 (27. Juli 2013)

*AW: Ein CPU-Kühler von Socket 1156 auf 1155 oder 1150*

Ja, dann kannst Du diesen Kühler bedenkenlos weiter nehmen.


----------



## Phil17 (12. November 2014)

*AW: Ein CPU-Kühler von Socket 1156 auf 1155 oder 1150*

Hallo hab das Thema grad mal gefunden un meine Frage ist eigentlich schon beantwortet.

Eins aber noch
Habe einen Coolink Corator DS und möchten ihn von i5 750 (1156) auf i5 4590k (1150) bauen lochabstand ist gleich habe ich gehört.
Das heist der boxed Kühler von dem neuen müsste somit auf den alten passen ?!
Da der PC erhalten bleiben soll.

Danke schonmal


----------



## Shizophrenic (12. November 2014)

*AW: Ein CPU-Kühler von Socket 1156 auf 1155 oder 1150*

kurz und einfach.... ja ^^


----------



## Phil17 (13. November 2014)

*AW: Ein CPU-Kühler von Socket 1156 auf 1155 oder 1150*

Ok Danke


----------



## Behmi (19. November 2014)

*AW: Ein CPU-Kühler von Socket 1156 auf 1155 oder 1150*

Ich habe evtl. vor ein i5 4690K; Xeon 1231, 1241; i7 4790K oder ein der neuen Broadwells zu holen.

Ich habe aktuell einen i5 750 @ 3,8Ghz und der wird von einem Zalman CNPS 9900 LED CPU-Kühler (Vollkupfer) gekühlt.

Ist der Lüfter für den neuen CPUs ausreichend was denkt Ihr?

Die aktuellen Modelle sind Zalman CNPS9900 aber nicht mehr aus Kupfer und die sind ja auch für die aktuellen CPUs super.


----------



## Florian1473 (20. November 2014)

*AW: Ein CPU-Kühler von Socket 1156 auf 1155 oder 1150*

Hallo
kann mir jemand sagen, ob der Intel boxed Kühler für den i5-750 (Sockel 1156) auf den Sockel 2011-3 passt und für den i7-5820k reicht? Ich hab zwar eine boxed-Version gekauft, da war aber kein Kühler drin. Würde den alten eh nur als Übergangslösung verwenden.
Danke im voraus


----------

